# Rose City Cubing Comp 2015 (Portland, OR)



## Chree (Nov 1, 2014)

Announcing the *Rose City Cubing Competition 2015*!! (or *RC^3* for short)

This is going to be Portland, Oregon's first ever Official WCA Competition. It's happening at Guardian Games on Saturday, January 31st, 2015!






*Main Events:*
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
3x3 One-Handed
Pyraminx
Skewb

*Tentative events:*
7x7
Megaminx


*CubingUSA Site:* http://www.cubingusa.com/RoseCity2015/index.php
*WCA Site:* https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=RoseCity2015

*Address:* Guardian Games
345 SE Taylor St
Portland, Oregon 97214

*Registration fee:* $5 Entry, $2 per event.

Registration will be closed on Jan 24, 2015 at 11:59 PM PST.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hopefully I can go!


----------



## atouchofgeek (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm glad you decided to put this together! Seattle only has like 1 a year...sad there are so few WCA comps in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Chree (Nov 14, 2014)

I'd like to send a big thanks to Jason and Ken from www.Cubes4Speed.com for agreeing to sponsor RCCC 2015!

Thanks for all the support guys!


----------



## atouchofgeek (Nov 14, 2014)

Chree said:


> I'd like to send a big thanks to Jason and Ken from www.Cubes4Speed.com for agreeing to sponsor RCCC 2015!
> 
> Thanks for all the support guys!
> 
> [url]http://i.imgur.com/og1AMPO.jpg[/URL]



Thanks Chris - looking forward meeting some of our customers who are competing and helping make this competition rock. Jason has started training already...determined to blow his official times out of the water. I just want to beat the cuttoffs


----------



## ensigndan (Nov 14, 2014)

Chree said:


> I'd like to send a big thanks to Jason and Ken from www.Cubes4Speed.com for agreeing to sponsor RCCC 2015!
> 
> Thanks for all the support guys!
> 
> [url]http://i.imgur.com/og1AMPO.jpg[/URL]



this is awesome! I love these guys! Will they be there at the comp? I'd love to meet them.


----------



## Chree (Nov 14, 2014)

ensigndan said:


> this is awesome! I love these guys! Will they be there at the comp? I'd love to meet them.



Yepper... they will be there and competing! They've got a Facebook page that you can check out, if you haven't seen it already. I'll be posting about their sponsorship on the Comp Event Page later today.

This is gonna be your first comp, right? Looking forward to it?


----------



## mitch1234 (Dec 6, 2014)

Really hope I can make it to this comp, plane tickets shouldn't be that much of an issue. Is there a suggested hotel where I can stay at? Also is cubes4speed sponsoring prizes for winners? Thanks, I'm pretty excited if I can get everything sorted out.


----------



## Calode (Dec 6, 2014)

I wish I could go to this as my first comp but it's on my dad's birthday. Maybe next time. It sucks because of the small number of comps here in the northwest.


----------



## Chree (Dec 6, 2014)

mitch1234 said:


> Really hope I can make it to this comp, plane tickets shouldn't be that much of an issue. Is there a suggested hotel where I can stay at? Also is cubes4speed sponsoring prizes for winners? Thanks, I'm pretty excited if I can get everything sorted out.



I've been kinda lazy about gathering all the info on surrounding hotels. Sorry about that. I've got a couple people asking questions about that so I'll put some work into it today or tomorrow and let you know what I find out. Definitely by tomorrow evening.

cubes4speed will be sponsoring prizes but specifically what those are hasn't been decided yet.



Calode said:


> I wish I could go to this as my first comp but it's on my dad's birthday. Maybe next time. It sucks because of the small number of comps here in the northwest.



We hope to find more opportunity to throw comps in and around Portland. Seattle tends to have some as well. Finding good, cooperative venues is a toughy, though. So far Guardian Games has been extremely helpful and accommodating. So if all goes well, we could probably use them again.


----------



## Popo4123 (Jan 14, 2015)

So Nervous!My first Comp.Anyone have any tips for a first comp?


----------



## Popo4123 (Jan 17, 2015)

Will there be internet at the venue?


----------



## Chree (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey Popo... probably the best piece of advice anyone could have give me for my first comp: just have fun.

Meet some people. Find some other newbies and talk about cubes. More than half of the people attending this comp are also first-time competitors. So there are lots of people around you the are also nervous 

Don't worry about your times that much. Competition nerves are a real thing, and 3 gen the best cubers I know get nervous during their solves. This doesn't mean you're guaranteed to fail, but don't be hard on yourself if you don't do your best. 

Last but not least, go to the WCA home page and brush up on the regulations. Even if you already read them last year, it's worth it to refresh your memory.

As for internet: Guardian Games does have WiFi. They tell me it's a little slow at times, but it's there. But if you have a smart phone, they're in good range of 3G/4G service.

Hope that helps, and feel free to let us know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 17, 2015)

I will be traveling from Iowa for this competition! I'm excited to visit Oregon for the first time and hopefully see DaveyCow!


----------



## Chree (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey all... the popularity for this event is crazy... in a good way! But as such, we have set a limit on the number of competitors that will be allowed to register.

There are only 3 open spots left. If you want 'em, better go get 'em.

Also, if you have already registered but will NOT be attending, please make room for someone else by withdrawing your registration. You can also let me or Zheng know and we will do it for you.

On another note: Admittedly, there are way more people registered than we anticipated, and certain measures of crowd control will be necessary. Not only will we have to be considerate of the usual patrons of Guardian Games, but we must be able to stick to a schedule. This may involve staggered Registration/Rounds/Heats. This could also mean that we have to cancel certain events for time. But we are working out the details, so please stay tuned!


----------



## willfcc (Jan 25, 2015)

Will there be room for spectators?


----------



## Chree (Jan 25, 2015)

Towards the very beginning of the day, we're going to be packed. But the hope is that towards the evening, it might lighten up a bit. But there's so many people sign up that it's hard to say. We have to be considerate of Guardian Games' regular customers. It is possible that their staff will ask you to shop, play a game, or simply come back later during the times that it is most crowded.


----------



## Amress (Jan 25, 2015)

I have a question. Earlier, you mentioned that you may have to cancel certain events for time. I completely understand this, but I was just wondering how high one-handed was on the priority list. If one-handed is going to be the first event to be cut if we are behind schedule, I may have to re-evaluate whether or not I'm coming. And again, I would understand completely if one-handed was cut, but I just want to know. Thanks


----------



## Chree (Jan 26, 2015)

Amress said:


> I have a question. Earlier, you mentioned that you may have to cancel certain events for time. I completely understand this, but I was just wondering how high one-handed was on the priority list. If one-handed is going to be the first event to be cut if we are behind schedule, I may have to re-evaluate whether or not I'm coming. And again, I would understand completely if one-handed was cut, but I just want to know. Thanks



We're working on the schedule now and still have some details to work out. However, I can assure you, OH will stay on the lineup.


----------



## Chree (Jan 27, 2015)

The schedule is up!

http://www.cubingusa.com/RoseCity2015/schedule.php


----------



## Amress (Jan 30, 2015)

HYPE


----------



## Chree (Jan 30, 2015)

Amress said:


> HYPE



Such hype! You're not snowed in?


----------



## Amress (Jan 30, 2015)

Nope. Maryland didn't get that much snow.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 2, 2015)

DYK:
Comp nerves are way harder to deal with on 2x2 and 3x3 than on big cubes?
I failed 3x3 second round?
Ben got consecutive 7s in the second round and was really pumped?
Then he got a 15 on the last solve of that round?
Oh well?
Justin won 3x3 finals?
He's the guy who started the accomplishment thread?
I finished second in 5x5?
I got a sub 1:24 single?
It was 1:23.999?
I got a 1:32.05 average?
Luke beat me?
By 12 seconds?
He got 1:20.00?
I was sad he didn't get sub 1:20?
There was a scrambler there who didn't realize the number of solves people had done corresponded to which scramble you gave them?
At the beginning of OH, when everybody should have been given the first scramble, he gave the second cube he scrambled the second scramble, and the third one the third scramble, and etc, even though ALL OF THOSE CUBES NEEDED THE FIRST SCRAMBLE?
Then he asked me what to do when you ran out of scrambles?
I died inside?
I got the same scramble twice in the first round of 3x3?
I wonder whose fault that was? /s
The delegate gave me an extra solve because of that?
The extra solve was my worst solve in either round of 3x3?
Brandon Mikel doesn't think he'll attempt a 2-7 BLD relay again anytime soon?
I got a 46 second 4x4 single, so yay?
Trenton and I raced a lot?
He hadn't cubed at all for 3 months before this?
He still got a good average in finals?
When I printed out directions from the bus stop to the venue, I forgot to tell google maps that I was walking, rather than driving?
So it made me walk on a freeway?
I walked past several signs that said "no pedestrians from this point on?"
I felt like a moron?
But I didn't get run over?
I made a friend on the three hour bus ride home? 
She's really funny?
I was exhausted after the competition?
I got up at 4:00 AM for it?
It was totally worth the trip? 
We should do this again soon.


----------



## Chree (Feb 2, 2015)

DYK:
... Fitting 300 people into Guardian Games is easy?
... Making room for them to walk around is not?
... If you put blue tape on the floor, all of a sudden it's easy again?
... That it took 4 hours to figure that out?
... Justin had to do his final solves really fast so he could catch his bus?
... That's probably how he won?
... He wasn't there to recieve his certificates?
... That I got 4th place in 5x5?
... Ian got 2nd?
... He wasn't even sure if he could make it to the comp?
... And nearly got hit by freeway traffic on the way there?
... That I'm glad he made it because I thought it'd be weird if I placed in anything?
... Pavan probably traveled the farthest to be here?
... He only participated in 2 events?
... He placed in both of them? Winning OH by more than 2 seconds?
... Luke has the fastest 5x5 Hoya average in America now?
... Aaron's gunnin' for 'im?
... That it's gonna be a showdown?
... The Taco Truck guy had his work cut out for him?
... So did the janitor of Guardian Games?
... The rest of the staff thought the day went really well?
... As long as you forget all about the first hour?
... We were behind schedule after 3x3 by 20 minutes?
... We were ahead of schedule after 2x2 by 15 minutes?
... The day goes much better if you train 8 of your friends to be judges all day?
... That I wish that could work for scramblers too?
... That 300 people were all extremely nice, very courteous, and completely cool?
... It'll probably happen again sometime?
... That I can't wait?


----------



## CLL Smooth (Feb 5, 2015)

DYK:
- This was my first comp in almost 3 years
- I didn't think I'd be nervous at all
- I failed my first round of 3x3 pretty bad
- I was very relieved to make it to round two and redeem myself
- After my best 5x5 solve I stood up and cleared the timer before the judge wrote all of the digits
- Luckily Dave Wing was standing there videoing
- Dave did not respond to "moo"
- The venue had a bar, but would not serve me due to my expired license
- I need to renew my license
- Amy Tycksen did all of the data entry cause she's awesome
- Her nails were rubik's themed
- I thought I might not touch a cube for a few days after
- Turns out I'm practicing megaminx now
- Every time I log onto speedsolving I have to renew my password


----------



## ensigndan (Feb 5, 2015)

DYK
-It was awesome.
-I think we should do this a few times a year...
-Judging was almost as fun at solving.
-I should have used my other Aolong
-It was still awesome for my first comp
-That was my black Honda with the lights on...
-Found a Guardians Games employee with jumper cables
-It was on channel 2 news, my coworkers saw me as did my boss at school. 
-Lets do this again soon. Rose City Summer 2015 anyone?


----------

